# When to move the fry to a grow out tank



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey Guy's,

My fry are just turning 4 weeks old, when do I move them over to the 20 gal. grow out tank.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

If they are crowded, it is time. It all depends on the number of fry you have.


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

They are so hard to count!!

I would say between 30 and 40


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

The more space they have the quicker they will grow. 
You can move them now


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree ^


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree - bigger tank = better growth.
4 weeks is big enough to be moved.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

My fries will be 3 weeks this Monday. I have over 100 for sure (more like 200 baby bettas). I am still debate when to move too. My bettas are plakets, and plakets do not really to grow fast.


----------



## SeniorD (Feb 15, 2012)

*To avoid starting another topic, I too have a somewhat similar question.*

*My fry are about a month and a half old and they are already in a 10 gallon tank what they were born in. My question is when can I fill the water to the top. Now it is only the 6 inches I started with and I have already added three gallons of water through out the month. They honestly may be older than a month and a half. I was not keeping track of the time length. There are only about 16 fry in the tank and they are still pretty small so I'm going to say close to a month than two. *

*So, when will I be able to fill the water and even add a sponge filter? *

*They are already eating freeze dried blood worms.*​


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

bhali333 said:


> Hey Guy's,
> 
> My fry are just turning 4 weeks old, when do I move them over to the 20 gal. grow out tank.


This is the age I move mine unless a huge spawn and they have to move sooner. Recent steels were moved to a 30 gal at 1 week. Could not keep ammonia under control for that many fish in a spawn tank.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

SeniorD said:


> *To avoid starting another topic, I too have a somewhat similar question.*​
> 
> *My fry are about a month and a half old and they are already in a 10 gallon tank what they were born in. My question is when can I fill the water to the top. Now it is only the 6 inches I started with and I have already added three gallons of water through out the month. They honestly may be older than a month and a half. I was not keeping track of the time length. There are only about 16 fry in the tank and they are still pretty small so I'm going to say close to a month than two. *​
> *So, when will I be able to fill the water and even add a sponge filter? *
> ...


I would have added water soon after the father was removed. Maybe a quart a day until it is filled, more if you are removing any water because of stuff on the bottom. The cleaner the water, the healthier your fry will be. I also wouldn't feed them freeze dried anything. If you can't get live foods, try frozen, they have better nutrition for your fry to grow on.​


----------

